# Illustrator - Rasterverlauf



## the_black_hawk (22. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte in Illustrator eine Art "Kugel" mittels Verlauf erstellen (radialer Verlauf, außen Orange, innen Weiß). Soweit ist das auch kein Problem und einfach gelöst.

Das ganze soll dann aber in reiner HKS Farbe gedruckt werden, der Verlauf muss also als Raster erstellt werden (nach innen punktiert)

Wie kann ich das in Illustrator realisieren?

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. September 2011)

Hi,
äh warum willst du das in Illustrator Rastern?
Normalerweise macht dies das RIP des Druckers.

Oder hat es einen anderen Grund warum du das Rastern möchtest?

Grüße


----------

